# 3D Spiele laufen nicht mehr aber Aquamark schon



## SvenAmend (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

das SLI System meines Bruders läuft seit nun drei Tagen nicht mehr richtig d.h. es laufen keinerlei 3D Spiele mehr. Das merkwürdige ist dass Aquamark aber stabi durchläuft so oft majn will. Kann es sein dass beide Grafikkarten 7600GTs abgerucht sind, oder liegt wo anders der Fehler. Dass Problem habe ich nämlich genauso wenn ich auch nur eine der beiden Grafikkarten drin habe. Wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere einen Tipp für mich hätte.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## anselm (24. Dezember 2009)

Was passiert denn beim starten eines Spiels ?
Kommt da eine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## SvenAmend (24. Dezember 2009)

habe jetzt durch testreihen eine grafiikkarte gängig gekriegt, ich bräuchte allerdings mal ein Image von MS-Dos startdiskette um nvflash flashen zu können. Könnte jemand bitte ein rar archiv posten mit allen Daten einer MS Dos startdiskette damit ich einen dos usb stick machen kann, danke


----------



## SvenAmend (24. Dezember 2009)

bitte stellt mal den inhalt einer von euch erstellten dos diskette hier mal mit einem rar oder zip archiv rein


----------



## SvenAmend (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein disketten laufwerk hat die grätsche gemacht und kann somit nix erstellen


----------



## SvenAmend (26. März 2010)

hat sich mittlerwile schon erledigt läuft wieder perfekt durch die Flashprozedur mit nem neuen Diskettenlaufwerk


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2010)

es gibt einen ändern button ^^
schon das es wieder geht ! Kenne das Problem


----------



## SvenAmend (27. März 2010)

Hast Recht mit dem Ändern Button sorry, dass hatte ich vor lauter volt modding total verplant.


----------

